# Avast and Ad Aware



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

is it ok to run avast! and ad aware free versions together?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Seems the newer versions of Ad-Aware include an Antivirus engine, so I'd say no.

http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php?t=features

The folks at the avast! forum seem to agree

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=61604.0

But...at the Lavasoft forum, I see there may be an option to disable the AntiVirus feature of the new Ad-Aware

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=29710

Or, that it _may _detect an antivirus already installed, and disable it's Ad-Watch Live file monitoring on it's own.

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=29556&view=findpost&p=120868


It's best to ask application specific questions at those applications' support forums. :smile:


----------



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

great! will do! thanks for your help again


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You're welcome.

If you test it out, or get more concrete answers from the folks at Lavasoft or avast!, let us know.


----------



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

well, when I was running both my Internet connection would hickup or stall sometimes and I could not find why. I removed ad aware and no more hickups, hmmmm.... :4-dontkno


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Seems you've found an answer there. What version of Ad-Aware, and do you know if the Antivirus portion was disabled if it was present?

Not all apps play well together, so it can be trial and error sometimes.


----------



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

Ad aware 8.3, the anti virus was running.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

That might explain it then. If you feel like experimenting still, try installing it again, but find the setting to disable the antivirus. Me, I'd leave well enough alone. Stick with avast! and use Mbam for your anti-malware scans.


----------

